# Emt-b Practice Scenarios



## victoria17rock (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello to everyone! This is my first post. Im in school for emt-b,im having a study group today and i need some practice medical/trauma Scenarios. Can someone let me know what website i can go to to get these? Thank you very much!


----------



## Joe (Mar 4, 2011)

The same place you posted this... Go back to the scenarios page and scroll through them


----------

